# Its getting to be that time



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone has been out yet this year...the only guy that I have heard of has been fishing Jamestown Res and he says there like 4-6 inches of ice and he cant believe that hes the only house out there..by this weekend i will be checking some smaller lakes in Minnesota that usually produce a good number of fish and I will be checking on the ice thickness


----------

